# epoxy grout removal



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

funny looking sister....

We have been using more and more epoxy grout. I am getting much better at spreading and cleaning it... first few runs were a chore!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ouch....


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Whatever Matt, whatever .. ( white girl saying it ) 

I'm still the epoxy king.. My crown is made of Spectralock 2000IG Parchment


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

we dropped a few grand on spectralock this year and all we got was this lousy reflective vest :sad:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Watch me update my status with that.. Oh man !


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

It's really being pushed at the big box stores for stain resistant and maintenance free.


----------

